# The Mixed Bag! PICS



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well it has taken a while to get some pictures posted from our trip out West in September. We ended up with a few different things! I never got a great chance at an animal I wanted to take, however a few of the guys with us did!

I did fling a couple arrows I suppose! 8)

Nice buck taken on Private land! Spot and stalk








Nice Goat, also taken spot and stalk. This guy has been shooting at 100 yards. I believe this one was shot at 78 yards. 








First Bow kill! He was stoked! I think he went through a dozen arrows on the trip! 









It was a really fun trip! Many many sneeks that ALMOST went as planned! I had a really nice 12 inch Goat chilling out at 10 yards infront of me while I was in the Double Bull, Just coulden't pull the trigger with the big guys that were hanging around!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (Oct 29, 2008)

Wasnt my first bow kill, one of many, but my first muley!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Wasnt my first bow kill, one of many, but my first muley!


First ND bow kill! Blue Plater!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Now we have to watch the bowhunting forum too, ND bashing blue platers. When will it end?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Now we have to watch the bowhunting forum too, ND bashing blue platers. When will it end?


never 8)

Great buck!!! Has very nice mass on him!


----------

